
Premature ejaculation? A Minnesota tech company wants to zap it away - xbryanx
https://www.twincities.com/2020/01/09/premature-ejaculation-a-minnesota-tech-company-wants-to-zap-it-away/
======
spdustin
Fascinating: in reader mode, their anti-adblock script does a ROT-1 of the
text. I thought it was ROT-13 at first…but the DFT (CES) was a giveaway.

~~~
bscphil
Interestingly, it works great without Javascript enabled. :-)

------
dkarras
Just use a latest generation SSRI. Works for most people, minimal side
effects. People take SSRIs for less, really. If you don't have PE though it
makes you anorgasmic.

~~~
questionfor
Can you name any of the latest generation SSRI? Would taking them in this case
make sense if there is no depression etc.

Not seeking medical advice just want some perspective

~~~
hndamien
MDMA works too, and improves just about everything else about the experience.

------
AareyBaba
Shouldn't premature ejaculation be viewed as an evolutionary advantage ? After
all when presented with the opportunity, the male has to get in there and get
the job done quickly before you get eaten by lions.

~~~
ryan_j_naughton
That is such a shortsighted evolutionary view of sex for many reasons but two
immediately come to mind:

1\. Sex in humans clearly has a social role between the mating. Because they
raise the child together for the first few years of the child's life, having a
positive, loving relationship with each other is important. It is part of the
reason that oxytocin is released during sex -- to facilitate social bonding.

2\. There is emerging evidence that there is an increased chance of
impregnation if the woman has an orgasm. Thus, having the guy last long enough
to get her there actually increases the chance of offspring and thus survival
of your genome.

My broader point (and frustration with your point) is people way too often
reduce evolutionary advantage to a hyper-simplistic single dimensional thing.
While, yes, it all comes down to propagating your genome, when you add in
social creatures living in groups, the incentives / game theory becomes so
much more complicated.

------
nkrisc
Not only do they apply a CSS blur to the text when the nag modal is open, but
they even scramble the text:

> Uibu’t xifo b qfstpobm nbttbhfs dsfbufe cz tfy-ufdi gjsn Mpsb EjDbsmp ibe b
> DFT bxbse sfwplfe, boe xbt cbojtife gspn uif dpowfoujpo gmpps po uif hspvoet
> pg “jnnpsbmjuz, pctdfojuz, joefdfodz ps qspgbojuz.” Uijt qspwfe tp
> dpouspwfstjbm uibu, npouit mbufs, DFT hbwf cbdl uif bxbse.

But looking over the page, there's clear patterns. Maybe it's a simple shift
of every letter +1.

~~~
ucosty
Using [https://rot13.com/](https://rot13.com/) and the ROT25 option resolved
it.

------
phanindra_veera
Dont forget to breathe.

------
taxicabjesus
Ingo Swann, the super-psychic whom I posted about meeting [0], wrote a book
about his observations of people's sexual energies:
[https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/psychic-sexuality-the-
bio-p...](https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/psychic-sexuality-the-bio-psychic-
anatomy-of-sexual-energies-ingo-swann/1121068577?ean=9781949214215)

My understanding is that premature ejaculation is strongly related to
imbalances in the kidney meridian. I had a female friend who taught me a lot
about women's predicaments; she didn't do the "relationship" thing at the
time, due to her being traumatized by earlier relationships. I fixed her
computer, she bought me dinner, I misheard her say something, and observed her
rapidly became "horny". We went back to her house 'cause I'd borrowed her
camera earlier in the day...

After first and second base she disappeared into the bathroom. I used the
opportunity to hold the kidney meridian's sedating points on my toes and feet.
When she came back we had a good time, and I was surprised at myself. The last
time we got together I didn't normalize my kidney energies, and I did not last
as long as I/she might've liked.

It was a very traumatic not-a-breakup for me (sabotaged by my jealous friend)
-- she'd just allowed herself to like me almost like a boyfriend, then she was
blindsided by the jealousy. After I determined there was no recovering, I told
her that I thought she did actually want a family, even though she'd given up
on that hope. I stopped going to the places I thought I'd see her. I think
she's doing well now, maybe 10 years later. I see her ever so often (still has
the same car). She has the kid she always wanted, maybe 5 years old...

Exploration of the non-physical aspects of human sexuality will be the
downfall of materialism, and the mechanical approach to medicine. While this
inventor's patch should be relatively innocuous, many are harmed by
materialist medicine:
[https://twitter.com/TaxiCabJesus/status/1215685567121199104](https://twitter.com/TaxiCabJesus/status/1215685567121199104)

edit: [0] link to my earlier comment about Mr. Swann:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238552)

